# war's in ear's



## Generic1 (15. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich arbeite momentan mit einer JavaEE- Applikation, die aus mehreren Projekten besteht (Dynamic Web Projekt, "normale" Java Projekte und EAR's), aus den "normalen" Java Projekten werden jar gemacht und diese sind dann in die EAR's beinhaltet. Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo definiere ich, welche jars in welche ear's hinkommen und ist das einen normale vorgehensweise?


----------



## Generic1 (15. Jul 2010)

OK, wie mans macht, dass man eine war in eine ear packt ist mir jetzt klar, noch nicht ganz klar ist mir, warum man das macht, um eine bessere Übersicht über die Web- Applikation zu bekommen oder um in manchen Fällen nicht immer alles deployen zu müssen?
lg
Generic


----------



## Kai Wähner (19. Aug 2010)

> noch nicht ganz klar ist mir, warum man das macht, um eine bessere Übersicht über die Web- Applikation zu bekommen oder um in manchen Fällen nicht immer alles deployen zu müssen?



Oft handelt es sich eben um sehr große Projekte, die aus vielen Teilprojekten bestehen. Dafür sind oft verschiedene Entwickler verantwortlich, es gibt unabhängige Release-Zyklen usw.

Wenn man für jedes Teilprojekt ein eigenes JAR erstellt, dann ist nicht nur die Übersichtlichkeit größer, sondern es gibt weniger Probleme beim Build, Deployment und Auslieferung beim Kunden.

Daher gibt es normalerweise bei großen Projekten dann ein "Master-Build", welches die "Sub-Builds" aufruft. Wird nun ein Teilprojekt erweitert, muss man sich nur um dessen Code, Build und letztendlich JAR kümmern, der "Master-Build" und die anderen Teilprojekte bleiben unberührt.


----------

